# Felicidades asm!!!!!



## ILT

Estas son las .....

No ya te la sabes,


Happy birthday to you .....

Tampoco,

Bueno, tan sólo un gran deseo de que esta fecha sea muy especial.

*FELICIDADES*​


----------



## Mei

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY ASM!!!*
*HAVE A GREAT DAY!*

*Oh! Let's go to the party! Where is the DJ?!* 
  ​ 
Mei


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*¡Feliz cumpleaños!*
*¡Pásatelo tiggerrífico!*
*Saludos*
*desde México*
*Tigger*
*(sin canción  )*​


----------



## lauranazario

Dicen que una imagen vale más que mil palabras... 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Alundra

FELICIDADES ASM!!!!  

Alundra.


----------



## cuchuflete

Aunque tarde, te deseo un año de felicidad.

Un abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## Outsider

Muchísimas felicidades. ​


----------



## Fernando

Estupendo, asm. Un saludo y muchas gracias.


----------



## elroy

Felicidades!   Que tengas muchos más!


----------



## ampurdan

Felicidades, ASM!


----------

